# Just another reason!



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

Just another reason to brew your own!


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey !
I got that shirt.. But, she's not in it 
It is signed by Charlie P.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2010)

Maybe she is not in your shirt but is she in your pants?


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 28, 2010)

Well this thread went blue quickly.


----------



## drizztkun (Mar 30, 2010)

i was going to say this look so 80's but then i saw the date lol


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, I dot recall how I found this, I think I was seatrching for an answer to a question for someone when I spotted this. Never checed the date but i knew it was dated cause she aint looking that fine anymore but still is fine.


----------



## drizztkun (Mar 30, 2010)

her face rings a bell but i cant figure from where exactly, i looked to IMDB for a clue but nothing stands out to me


----------



## rawlus (Mar 30, 2010)

what's with the mom-shorts?


----------



## drizztkun (Mar 30, 2010)

they used to be "in" in the 80's


----------

